# u12 wiring diagram



## hmmmnz (Sep 20, 2004)

hi i need a diagram for my bluebird, preferably one i dont have to pay for,
i need to find the diagram for the speedo dash ect, the problem is my doors lock at 5kph, which in itself is fine but the dont unlock when i stop, so when iget out of the car i have to unlock them manually, any ideas, i took the speedo ot but couldnt find what i needed to disconnect,


----------

